# Flying...no more!!!



## dlynbid (Jan 15, 2011)

So my last plane trip, coming home from Las Vegas in November, included a pat down that was more criminal than professional, I swore I would never fly again....and after my first train trip (albeit a short one), I don't EVER plan to fly again....take that TSA!!!!

I friend outside Milwaukee had a car wreck in December and needed someone to take care of her a few days, I figured...OK this is a great time to test the 'train theory'.... am I destined to take a train and enjoy myself, or be forever relegated to driving whereever I want to go?

I absorbed everything I could read about Amtrak on these forums, and decided to give it a go... but the days I wanted were booked from IND to CHI, but the little button still said "book rooms", so I found ONE ROOMETTE still open for the day I wanted to travel. So I booked it...

Amtrak leaves IND daily at 6:00am, so off to the station at "O'dark thirty", got my ticket and immediately was able to board. Upon arrival, my SCA Owen grabbed my bag and wisked me off to my comfey room, all made up and ready for a two hour (at least) nap. But I was too excited, I wanted to see everything. Owen, offered me the 'nickel tour' of the sleeping car, then suggested I really try to take a nap while I could, and he would wake me at 7:30 for breakfast.

7:30 arrived with a knock at my door and a fresh cup of coffee delivered (without even asking) by my new friend, Owen. Owen had taking care of seating for breakfast, and as soon as I freshened up, off I went. Not too bad for 'train food' at least there was fresh fruit and good coffee. The company was also good, and I was able to talk to a seasoned train traveler, who gave me a few hints about routes and finding a good price.

Back to my room, and there is my morning paper, I spent a wonderful crisp winter morning watching the scenery following a night of snow and the countryside was gorgeous.

About 9:30, Owen knocked on my door, another cup of fresh coffee, this guy could read my mind!

Upon arrival in CHI, we were met by Red Caps (didn't know who they were), but my morning breakfast companion motioned me to join them, and off we went. I was a little overwhelmed by all the new sights and sounds, and didn;t know where to go next. Thankfully, my new train friends recognized my confusion, and enlightened me about the Metropolitan Lounge. I could wait there until my next train left for Milwaukee.... WOW what a morning!

I have been converted! Thank you Owen, for making my first train experience so wonderful.

Here's to MANY more!!

I am now scheduling the rest of my trips for 2011.

IND-CHI-San Antonio, TX (Jan 22-29)

IND-CHI-Wisconsin Dells, WI (April)

IND-Philadelphia (May)

IND-CHI-Reno, NV*** (October)

**contemplating making this an UBER trip (is there such a thing?) perhaps finishing the week in RENO and finishing the trip to San Francisco, then taking the train down the coast to LA, then back across southern US to San Antonio, and back to CHI-IND.

Thanks to the postings in the forums, things were a little less stressful, and at least I had some idea of what to expect.

Diana in Indiana


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 15, 2011)

What a great trip report, and I'm glad that your first Amtrak experience was such a positive one. I agree that traveling by train is a far more civilized way to travel than flying.

I can't promise that every sleeping car attendant will be as good as Owen, but I can promise that any other long distance train will give you a better breakfast than the Cardinal, since the Cardinal doesn't have a real dining car.

I hope your friend is feeling better.


----------



## leemell (Jan 15, 2011)

dlynbid said:


> So my last plane trip, coming home from Las Vegas in November, included a pat down that was more criminal than professional, I swore I would never fly again....and after my first train trip (albeit a short one), I don't EVER plan to fly again....take that TSA!!!!
> 
> Thanks to the postings in the forums, things were a little less stressful, and at least I had some idea of what to expect.
> 
> Diana in Indiana


TSA doesn't care, but the airlines will.

Welcome to train travel.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard....this is the best kept secret in American transportation


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jan 15, 2011)

Too bad you cant take a train to Hawaii.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Jan 15, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> since the Cardinal doesn't have a real dining car.


 SO true 

*dlynbid*

Try	the pancakes !! on a LD train . There GOOD! .

Its good to see another convert to the system . Welcome!! .

Peter


----------



## gswager (Jan 15, 2011)

We, the Amtrak Unlimited fans, usually have annual gathering in the fall. Last year, it was at St. Louis. A year before was in Boston. This year is somewhere in the western region. We're still waiting to hear the announcement. Just letting you know about it.

By the way, excellent trip report!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome To AmtrakWorld. Its a great ride and much less hassle than flying. Just three weeks left and we will be back on the train again  MIA here we come!!! :lol:

Best wishes for more great train trips.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the club. Though I've never had _quite_ that sort of experience, such is because I turned my back on flying a few years back. I'll do it if I have to, but I've made only a handful of flights in the last few years...and all but one of them involved flying over a body of water to a place I couldn't really get to otherwise (there's no train service to the Cayman Islands). My first Amtrak trip was a lark...I was visiting a friend in Daytona, and figured it would be both cheaper and easier to take the train into Deland than to fly in. It was great (though the look on my grandmother's face reminiscing about a few old train trips she took when I mentioned that I wanted to do this made that trip worthwhile)...and no, I've never really looked back.

One piece of advice, food-wise: The steak is always worthwhile. As a longtime Amtrak traveler said to me, the chefs take pride in making good food, and I've never had a steak that didn't measure up to the best ones I've had anywhere outside of an extremely expensive steakhouse. Then again, virtually any meal is going to be up to a standard you won't find traveling outside of a fancy cruise ship...and certainly not at the price it comes at. The pancakes, french toast, etc...it's all wonderful and worth the trip.


----------



## p&sr (Jan 16, 2011)

dlynbid said:


> I am now scheduling the rest of my trips for 2011.
> 
> IND-CHI-Reno, NV*** (October)
> 
> and finishing the trip to San Francisco, then taking the train down the coast to LA, then back across southern US to San Antonio, and back to CHI-IND.


Welcome Diana! Glad you're off to a great start with Amtrak.

For your trip to California, I'd recommend returning from LA to Chicago by the SouthWest Chief... a very interesting trip and more scenic than the route through Texas.

Of course there's lots to do (rail-wise and otherwise) in San Francisco and Los Angeles, so nearer to the time we'd be glad to share ideas on that as well.

All the Best!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice report. If you join Amtrak guest rewards you can earn points for free travel. You can still earn points for your trips if you enroll and then call the 1-800 number to enter the number in your reservation.


----------



## Sbaitso (Jan 17, 2011)

It's always nice to hear from first time travelers and it's even better when they have such a positive experience! Welcome to the forum and all the best with your future Amtrak trips!


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 21, 2011)

*Welcome from one Hoosier to another!!*

*I have also found travel on the train is far superior to air travel.*

*Happy Travels.*


----------



## dlynbid (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. My hubby just too his maiden voyage this week,

IND - CHI - San Antonio Texas on the Texas Eagle

He loved it too!!!

We are starting to travel more and look to start booking trips about every other month.

Wish we could go to the Gathering I have been reading about, but we will be going from CHI to Reno, NV then on to EMY and back at the end of October, Just don;t see how I can make two back to back trips?

Unless, of course,we go to Seattle the first weekend of October and just stay until the 24th when we have to be in Reno??

Alas, I don;t think that I am THAT retired YET!

Looking forward to many new adventures!!


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Jan 31, 2011)

I just did my first Amtrak trip in 5 or 6 years on Friday. I took the Pennsylvanian from Pittsburgh to Philadelphia. Why did I ever fly?

I had to return home on Saturday via US Air and it was uncomfortable seats, packed plane, "one carry on and one personal item" and intrusive security, for more money. If I had needed to check a bag, they would have charged me another $27 for the privilege. Had I opted for First Class (with smaller seats than Amtrak coach), it would have cost me an additional $50.

I should have just stayed with a friend in NJ and taken the Pennsylvanian back on Sunday instead.


----------



## PA Traveler (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice trip report. We just made our first major Amtrak trip last September and have another planned for June. It is *much *better than flying.

Unfortunately, our next trip is to Australia and New Zealand, and I don't think we can get there by train. :angry2: (Okay, not really unfortunately.)


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 10, 2011)

what airline was it that they charged $5 per extra carry on or checked luggage and another $5 to pay that fee


----------

